# Augie got his OJP @ the GRCA agility trial



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome!! Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is fabulous!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Great job!! Got to love the ribbons!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, congratulations! And what a great place to do it!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!! Very cool!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both.. that is awesome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Augie!

Woo hoo, that's fantastic.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

I was trying to upload a picture of Augie with his ribbons, but it didn't work.
I think the file is too big, need to figure out how to shrink it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOOO!!!! Great job to Team Augie, wish we could have been there!

Email me the pic, I will upload it!


----------

